

Universal Constructor Based Spaceship in Conway's Life (2010) - dcminter
http://conwaylife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=399&start=0

======
pavpanchekha
Am I understanding this correctly—that this is a spaceship that moves across
the Life grid by building a copy of itself and then destroying the old one?

~~~
DDR0
I believe from the forum comments, and my knowledge of the simulation, that
you are correct.

------
tombh
Is this it?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy5KaaFzn-Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vy5KaaFzn-Y)

~~~
dcminter
I believe so - it's referred to as "Gemini" at the end of the video and it
matches up with my (rather handwavy) understanding from reading the forum
posts.

I love this kind of in-depth esoteric technical discourse even when as here I
have only the most superficial understanding of what they're discussing!

